# Swollen area between nose and upper lip. Any ideas??



## kayg

Morning all,
Yesterday I felt a slight tingling sensation just above the left side of my mouth and the beginning of a lump forming between my top lip and nose. This has happened before so I knew I'd wake to find the whole area swollen but not weeping by morning leaving me looking like a) I've had too much collagen or b) Homer Simpson.
It only happens every now and then and I have no idea what causes it or how to prevent/cure this. It may help to know that:
I've been feeling a little run down in general lately-in the last 6 weeks I've had 3 heavy periods :x 
I ate a Red Thai prawn curry with rice last night but I've never had any reaction to them before and anyway, symptoms had already begun.
I have significantly cut down my red wine intake in the last 2 weeks.
I am doing at least 2 hours daily exercise.

I took a Piriton tablet at 8am this morning and am applying ice to the swelling whenever I get the chance and its still quite swollen now so if anyone has any ideas or suggestions I'd appreciate it.
I'd much rather be told its an iron deficiency and to have a couple of glasses of wine and a big steak tonight rather than be told its a coldsore!!!
It is currently stopping me looking my usual gorgeous self :lol:


----------



## 107088

It entirely inappropirate for anyone to offer a substantive diagnosis over the internet. Mainly 'cos only those who haven't got the qualification will tell you...its a..or, its definitely a....

Having said that, from the symptoms you decribe, I would hazard a general thought that its a reaction to something. I say this, as very, very infrequently I have the same sign and symptoms, and the allergy boffin I spoke to said that this was the case, Like you, I have no known allergies, but every ten or 15 year, it seems this flares up, without any logical reason.

You can have a " sensitivity reaction " to stuff once, or maybe twice than never again. This is because the allergy is actually at molecular level, and they change very slightly and may never reoccur.

Taking Piriton, or Clarytil is probably not going to do any harm, and may even help, when I have had this thing, it poodles off on its own after a couple of days. 

If it still persists after 48 hours, you should seek professional medical practitioner advice.


----------



## pippin

_I've been feeling a little run down in general lately-in the last 6 weeks I've had 3 heavy periods _

I am no expert on "womens' things" but surely three periods in six weeks isn't exactly following the moon.

It is well known that being "run down" makes one more susceptible to viral infections.

Mouth (apthous) ulcers are quite common under such circumstances.

Keep an eye on it and consult a doctor if it recurs/worsens.


----------



## moblee

If its happened before I'd suspect a allergic reaction to something.As bandaid has said if it persists you need to speak to a properly trained
medical person.
...........
A few years back my wife couldn't eat anything spicy without a gland in her neck swelling up & causing her pain,but it cured itself & now she's fine.
Your symptoms started *before* your curry. :roll:


----------



## Pusser

I am a qualified hyperchondriac and I would put money on Herpes - the cold sore, prevalent if you are run down which you will be with your bi weekly periods. The latter I would suggest needs an appointment with the doctor and although you may well have summed up your illness correctly, these things cannot be taken likely and as it is free then there is no excuse.


----------



## bigfoot

Go to your doctor now!!!
I would think you may be going through the change or the hormone inbalance in you body may be causing a reaction.
But see your doctor or go to the hospital Walk-in centre.
But don't delay!!!


----------



## 101405

GO to your doctor. Any sign of tingling or similar in face/lips or limbs can be the onset of diabetes attacking the nervous system. check it out. but it will be! just something simple,


----------



## cabby

The obvious answer is of course to visit your medical practitioner, or even a GP. However I would also suggest that you keep a diary of what you eat/ingest daily and of course times.this may well help for later.

cabby


----------



## kayg

bigfoot said:


> Go to your doctor now!!!
> I would think you may be going through the change or the hormone inbalance in you body may be causing a reaction.
> But see your doctor or go to the hospital Walk-in centre.
> But don't delay!!!


I'M 34!!!! 8O


----------



## Pusser

Has anyone incidently ever mistakenly used polygrip instead of preparation H.


----------



## 107088

Pusser said:


> Has anyone incidently ever mistakenly used polygrip instead of preparation H.


Silly sod. :lol:

Anyway, a couple more thoughts.

First. note to self. read the post properly.

Second. 3 periods of any kind in 6 weeks is abnormal, and you should forget the lip swelling and consentrate on the Gynae problem. Make an urgent appointment to see your G.P. I have qualifications in emergency Obs.....actually, I'll PM you


----------



## suedew

have sent you a pm


----------



## kayg

*Ah the good old NHS*

Well, the chemist told me not to bother slathering myself in Zovirax as he reckons the lip thing is an allergic reaction so I'm slathering myself in bite cream instead then I'm going to run a bath, have a glass of wine and feel sorry for myself as I look ridiculous. Its Karma from the time I laughed at Wayne's wasp sting :lol: 
Re: the "women's things" I have an appointment with a nurse NEXT THURSDAY two towns away which is the earliest they can offer me.
Thankyou everyone for your concern, 
and no Pusser, I have not mistaken Polygrip for Prep H as I am not 97.
Sue and bandaid, I've PMd you back.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/


----------



## 101578

Could be an allergic reaction to the weird fruit n veg your kind neighbour gives you 8O ,just walk around pretending to read a book until the swelling goes down :lol: ,then you wont frighten any kids :wink: :lol:


----------



## kayg

Leaky said:


> Could be an allergic reaction to the weird fruit n veg your kind neighbour gives you 8O ,just walk around pretending to read a book until the swelling goes down :lol: ,then you wont frighten any kids :wink: :lol:


Thanks Leaky, really helpful. I found pretending to drink a cup of tea worked wonders.


----------



## Sonesta

Pusser said:


> Has anyone incidently ever mistakenly used polygrip instead of preparation H.


Well now Pusser - this would certainly explain why some folk go around 'talking through their a***'! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## Spacerunner

I would recommend amputation.......from the neck down. Cures everything!

OH sometimes gets this, caused by additives/coating/spray on apples.

never manages to keep her quiet tho'!.. :lol:


----------

